# Baseball Player's MMA Fight



## ArmorOfGod (May 26, 2009)

http://www.sportingnews.com/blog/th.../24668/cansecos_mma_match_ends_as_youd_expect

Jose Canseco fight above.


----------



## Grenadier (May 26, 2009)

That's one big Korean there...


----------



## Empty Hands (May 26, 2009)

Wow, Jose was sloppy and unskilled.  Still, I have to give him a little credit.  He had spirit, and tried to land some actual hits.  Many people in his situation never even try.  And that dude was ginormous.


----------



## CoryKS (May 26, 2009)

The first hint that he shouldn't be doing this is that he fought Danny Bonaduce to a draw.  Not to take anything away from Bonaduce, but a 7'2" Korean kickboxer he ain't.


----------



## Steve (May 26, 2009)

Doesn't Bonaduce have a black belt in Kenpo and several years of consistent boxing training?


----------



## CoryKS (May 26, 2009)

stevebjj said:


> Doesn't Bonaduce have a black belt in Kenpo and several years of consistent boxing training?


 

According to Wiki, it's Tang Soo Do and boxing.  I knew he had boxed, I think he was on one of those reality tv celebrity matches.  

A point in Bonaduce's favor:



> On January 24, 2009, Bonaduce boxed against José Canseco, who *outweighs Bonaduce by 100 lbs and has a one foot height advantage*.; the three-round fight ended in a majority draw


----------



## Sandwich (May 27, 2009)

Apparently Jose holds a black belt in Kung Fu and TKD (or at least claims to).

Hong Man isn't very good, but Canseco did better than I thought he would. :lol:


----------

